# MBA Programs and Military/Vets/SOF



## JohnBender (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello All,

I noticed that there is not a lot about graduate school on here, and of what I found it has become historical research. 

MBA programs - Masters in Business Administration is a weird professional school degree. There are ALWAYS a good percentage of incoming students that are Active Duty Officers / Reservists  and Veterans of any rank. MBA programs and the military are very much aligned. A lot of AD guys are given the option to do an MBA program because there is something to be gained from learning about leadership in the civilian world. I have a few in my program as is. You would be surprised as to how many things are exactly the same in terms of principles and fundamentals of good and bad leadership. 

Regardless, I am offering myself as a source of information as to What an MBA program is, What is offers you, What you have to do to get into a good one / one in general / What Veterans (as a general term) offer these programs / How to select programs to target / Any anything else you may want to know about Graduate or Undergraduate Business School.  If making a starting salary of 100 thousand dollars in the Corporate/Business world sounds like something you want, this may be for you. 

Quick background of myself and why I can hopefully help: Got my Associates when I was 22 from a community college in New York, transfered to a SUNY public college where I graduated with not one, but two bullshit bachelor's degrees the day before my 25th Birthday. Enlisted in the Marine Corps Infantry at 25. During my 4 years there, I helped..I don't even know how many people apply for schools, study for their online education, create study plans, create study methodology, tutor in basic math and English etc etc. After my discharge nearly a year ago (military discharge, not the one that needs a penny shot), I moved up to Ohio and am currently in the Ohio State MBA program, with an expected graduation of 2018. 

I'm not trying to break my arm jerking myself off, I actually kind of hate school. But, I  want to offer myself as a position of experience in this area. Please contact me if you have any questions about anything I have talked about here, or if you are about to start or are midway through undergrad / grad school and you have questions about anything.


----------

